# Saying goodbye to BOL



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

As many of you know we have had our main BOL now since the 1970s. Over the last few months we came to the sad conclusion that we had to let go of it. The place was perfect for us. We had creeks, natural springs, ponds with fish, wild game, and a gas well that we owned. The gas well was drilled years ago and the company buying the gas stopped operating. 

Our springs feed the creeks that run through Devil's Den in NW Arkansas. Walking over the place made us all want to keep it. But, reality is if you don't live on your bug out location it is all for nothing. On a GOOD day we are six hours at best from the place and that many acres of mountain and meadow require someone to be there all the time. 

The fact was that in a real crisis we most likely would not be able to get there period. It is really easy to live in a dream world thinking you just pop up there and things will be great. The other factor we really hated to admit was none of the three families is getting any younger. We are the youngest are we are at retirement age. 

One family now lives in what is commonly called the American Redoubt of Eastern Oregon. One lives in the NC Mountains and we still live in NE Texas. 

The hardest thing to do sometimes is admit you are wrong and need to change plans. It was time but it does not make it any easier to let go of a place we had some much fun and planned on using. GB


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Why don't you move to the BOL and live there? Sounds like a swell place!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

squerly said:


> Why don't you move to the BOL and live there? Sounds like a swell place!


I was thinking the same thing but NEVER would have used the word "swell". 

My BOL is only 2 miles away so I pop in frequently. Thinking of selling ours as well. It's a bit much.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> My BOL is only 2 miles away so I pop in frequently. Thinking of selling ours as well. It's a bit much.


LOL, "A bit much" is somewhat of an understatement.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, GB. No doubt the best decision for your family, but that doesn't make it easy.


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

anyone who "thinks" that they are going far, by 4 wheeled vehicle, once shtf, just aint aware of the facts. if you don't have to work, don't own your house, have no kids in school, maybe you can split early, but 90% are going to have to stay put until it's too late to leave in that manner. So the BOL better be within a couple of night's hike, with lots of goodies buried there


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

besign said:


> anyone who "thinks" that they are going far, by 4 wheeled vehicle, once shtf, just aint aware of the facts. if you don't have to work, don't own your house, have no kids in school, maybe you can split early, but 90% are going to have to stay put until it's too late to leave in that manner. So the BOL better be within a couple of night's hike, with lots of goodies buried there


There's many scenarios of SHTF that don't happen suddenly. Many of those are discussed here.

Not all require strapping on the backpack and avoiding capture by roving bands of cannibals.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

GB, I've been moving closer to my place for over a decade now. I'm currently relocating about 15 miles away with intentions on building on the farm. 

I've often considered selling it and making other arrangements for retirement so I understand the difficulty in your decision.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry GB.
I have my BOL 18 miles away & it is stated in my will that 5 acres go to my son & 5 acres go to my daughter.
So I have been planting fruit tree & garden there so they come move in even if I am in a nursing home.


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

if it's slow/temporary, its not shtf, and all you need to get out of it is cash, gold coins, a bit of camping gear/water, and maybe a pistol. Why would you need to "prep" for such kid stuff, hmm?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear this GB, but sometimes you have to list the pluses and minuses and do what you have to do. We've thought about alternatives to living so close to a major interstate highway, but the truth is pulling up stakes at this point in our lives, considering what we have done here for preps just doesn't add up, we would loose to much in making a move and then there is the starting pretty much from scratch again and at 71+ years of age I don't consider that a viable long term plan. Now if I could talk my wife into trading everything for a nice big sailboat I might just think about doing that, thing is my wife says I'd be on my own. Oh well, it was something to think about but we figure, all things considered, the best place to be in any situation is where we are now. In the end I hope all thing will work out for the best for you.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

besign said:


> if it's slow/temporary, its not shtf, and all you need to get out of it is cash, gold coins, a bit of camping gear/water, and maybe a pistol. Why would you need to "prep" for such kid stuff, hmm?


You need to grow up and learn a little more than you "think" you know. Prepping is much more than being prepared for end of the world scenarios. You can prep for short term events such as earthquakes, tornadoes etc. And yes, SHTF can come on slowly. The Great Depression is an example. The stock market crashed quickly but the effects built slowly over time.

You'd do well to listen to others a little more and lose the "I know what's best for everyone else" attitude you've shown in all the posts you've made. There's nothing that you've stated that hasn't been brought up before. The difference in those posts and yours is they were presented as possibilities or concerns and not as you imply, certainties.

50+ posts and only 5 likes... I don't think people are taking your posts as useful information. Maybe there's a reason for that.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Have you considered leasing the place? Monthly income would probably be higher than the interest you'd get from the sale price. Regardless of condition there are folks that can rent and help with repairs, especial in that area, that's a cool spot. Just a thought.

I have had the same feelings about my cabin as well, it's work, getting older and don't really want to mess with it.....but I decided to fix and rent, I get a monthly income and still own the asset that I could sell later on. My son in Texas has a hard time getting up here too, but doesn't like the idea of selling.....he thinks he might come back.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> The hardest thing to do sometimes is admit you are wrong and need to change plans. It was time but it does not make it any easier to let go of a place we had some much fun and planned on using. GB


You weren't "wrong"
You did the right thing by planning
No chance of bringing newer younger families into the planning fold who would still offer you use of the place when needed as the elder statesmen of the re-formulated prep group?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I really appreciate all the support from my friends. The sad thing is we had a firm offer on the place within a week. We must have priced too low. Figures. If it does not sell I will invite everyone up for a campout this Fall. From the high meadows the view of the Boston Mountains is incredible. 

By the way we do intend to buy another property much closer for all our family but much nearer to where we are now and live on it. It was just time to grow up and realize it was a great idea but not solid if the kids stayed here. The drive home on Friday took nearly eight hours breaking only to grab a burger. I cannot imagine trying to drive it in a crisis with the roads packed in all directions. 

By the way just to let my friends know our daughter Lauren came through her latest surgery and she is doing great an no longer losing blood internally. It was a real blessing to get the tumor out finally. thanks for all your prayers over so much time. GB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> We must have priced too low. Figures. If it does not sell I will invite everyone up for a campout this Fall. From the high meadows the view of the Boston Mountains is incredible.


Looking forward to the campout! 

I would love to live in that area, but I would need a job there, first.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Looking forward to the campout!
> 
> I would love to live in that area, but I would need a job there, first.


Believe me I thought about that as well. Kids and grandkids make it hard to move. Also so many good friends we would miss.

I will try to post of pictures from up there soon. You definitely want to camp in the Fall because the ticks are pure hell in the spring and summer.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I really appreciate all the support from my friends. The sad thing is we had a firm offer on the place within a week. We must have priced too low. Figures. If it does not sell I will invite everyone up for a campout this Fall. From the high meadows the view of the Boston Mountains is incredible.
> 
> By the way we do intend to buy another property much closer for all our family but much nearer to where we are now and live on it. It was just time to grow up and realize it was a great idea but not solid if the kids stayed here. The drive home on Friday took nearly eight hours breaking only to grab a burger. I cannot imagine trying to drive it in a crisis with the roads packed in all directions.
> 
> By the way just to let my friends know our daughter Lauren came through her latest surgery and she is doing great an no longer losing blood internally. It was a real blessing to get the tumor out finally. thanks for all your prayers over so much time. GB


Getting an offer in under a week might be more of a sign that you were priced right. Lots of lookers when a place first comes on market, then after a week or two folks figure that it can't be that desirable.


----------

